
Ask HN: Which is the best Ruby on Rails book? - xstartup
I am not new to development (built apps in dozens of frameworks&#x2F;languages) but looking to create more elegant code and one of my friends recommended Rails. So, which book describes the best practice from a newbie -&gt; expert.
======
tebura
Prefer first to brush up ruby primers and then you can start with Agile Web
Development with Rails

------
devotiongeo
Agile Web Development with Rails 5.1, but don't forget to learn enough Ruby
before that.

